# Weekly wight loss journal



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Alright, here goes. I'm determined to stick to it this time so rather than trying to go it alone and being able to justify to myself, I am starting a weekly thread updating my weight here.

It starts today, 04/22/2013

392.2

I currently do not have a target weight decided, but I will decide on one as the weight comes off. A rough target may be 245.

So Day 1 =

Weight Loss Weight toward goal
392.2 0.0 147.2


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Way to go! What's your plan of attack?


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

whodunit said:


> Way to go! What's your plan of attack?


As of right now, I cut caffeine, soda, most coffee, all fast food, and am working on a healthier daily diet. Once my class term ends in 3 weeks I have a lot of projects to do around the farm so I will be adding more physical activity. This will change and adjust as we find out what works for me.

I started this last Thursday and have found that even though I had some caffeine withdrawls the first couple days, my energy is returning to normals and I am reaching much better REM sleep.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Great job! Maybe forego setting a target weight and set a goal to feel better and be able to do things that were hard before a little easier? That really helped me when I was loosing my baby weight. I just wanted to FEEL better, you know? I wanted to be able to walk a few miles without feeling exhausted. I wanted to know that if I was being chased with an ax I could run away (mostly kidding there). Keep us updated!


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

After 1 week

Weight
384.3

Weight Loss
7.9

Weight toward goal
139.9



So far have only had a couple urges to drink soda which were easy to ignore. Found a smoothie I can drink which makes it a lot easier since I don't have to drink only water. Smoothie consists of banana, stawberry, and blueberry, with a raw milk base. I miss coffee and may add it back into my diet as I have read multiple sites stating that it may even assist in the weight loss, though I will need to be careful because it will need to be in moderation and not completely displace my water intake as it once did. My sleeping pattern is incredible and I dream every night, which means I am making it into the much needed REM sleep. Before my diet, I can hardly recall the last time I had a dream. I find I am less irritable as well. I have noted a slight increase in overall energy.

Something very interesting I noted this week. I love carne asada burritos and I decided to have one this week. I get them from a place called Filiberto's, which is my favorite Mexican joint. Well, as I was eating it, I could actually taste the sugar in it! As much as I love their burritos, I may skip on them from now on because I could never separately taste sugar in their burritos before, and I actually don't like the taste of sugar. Was just a weird experience.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

After 2 weeks

Weight
384.3

Weight Loss
0.0

Weight toward goal
139.9


I am actually extremely pleased that I held steady this week as it turned into somewhat of a celebration week. All of my lab results came back in the normal ranges and it was my 10 year old's birthday. So even with something that would normally have me putting on several pounds, I hopped on the scale this morning and was sitting at the same weight as last Monday. This gives me an enormous amount of hope that this change will actually become permanent as even though I overate and ate terribly a couple days, I was extremely conscious of what I was doing.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The two worst things are yoyo weight loss and gain or a steady gaining of weight. It is far better to stay steady (or lose of course). So you did do well.

I could never give up coffee (and believe me my loved ones don't want me to) so I have two cups a day in the morning - no sugar. This does not interfere with sleep and makes a pleasant start to the day. 

I did not like drinking water so I started off with a very small glass (or bottle at work) and would just drink a little at a time. Cold water gave me indigestion (go figure) so I started drinking hot water. Works great for me. If you just keep drinking the water and gradually increase you will eventually find that you like water better than anything else. I pursued this because I did not want to drink my calories. 

There have been several studies done that show that people tend to eat more when they have a variety of food choices for each meal. This is why buffets are so popular but bad for weight control. 

Try to stick to a routine and limited choices by making out monthly meal plans. For instance I have oatmeal every other day and cream of wheat on the in between days. So much easier not to have to make choices all the time. If you follow the usual 3 small meals and 3 small snacks a day then this means you are making 42 meal choices a week or 2184 a year so that is a lot of deciding.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

emdeengee said:


> The two worst things are yoyo weight loss and gain or a steady gaining of weight. It is far better to stay steady (or lose of course). So you did do well.
> 
> I could never give up coffee (and believe me my loved ones don't want me to) so I have two cups a day in the morning - no sugar. This does not interfere with sleep and makes a pleasant start to the day.
> 
> ...


That is something that we will be doing next month. Wasn't really an option this month as we do all our monthly shopping at the beginning of the month and I started this smack dab in the middle. I will probably add in coffee again as I love it and coffee has actually been shown to stimulate weight loss. I just need to be careful with the creamers.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats! Keep it up!

I used to use the fakey non-dairy liquid creamer in my coffee, then when we switched to whole foods, I had to find an alternative. I started out using a little milk and sugar, got used to the change, then cut out the sugar, then cut out the milk. Your palette adjusts to it (especially when your brain realizes it won't get any more coffee if it doesn't just suck it up and tell your tongue to like black coffee).


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

No potatoes
No Breads
No Rice
Limit sugars.... to almost none.
For every ounce of meat, 4X veggies.
Limit cheese
Lots of water or water based drinks

Move.... keep moving..... lift that whatever... 
Walk!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Losing weight and keeping it off is about making changes. Replacing bad habits with better ones. This takes time. It takes between 3 and 6 weeks of doing something to make it a habit. And the longer you do it the stronger the habit.

And some of the things you have to change may not be appealing or appetising but I have found that it helps to just think of it as medicine - healthcare. "I have to drink this water to keep my kidneys functioning - so suck it up girlie!"

I think that it is also important to realize that you will be watching your weight for a long long time so you better make changes that you can be comfortable with and maintain. 

I loved real cream in my coffee but did not need the calories or fat. I started changing by cutting to a lower fat cream, then to homogenized milk, then 2% and am now comfortable with 1%. Skim milk was just a non-starter. I also measure the milk I put in my cup - I like 1/4 cup with tea and 1/2 cup with coffee. You get to the point where you can do this by eye but in the beginning use the tools that will help you to control your intake. 

My husband always took two heaping spoons of sugar in each cup of coffee and tea. Added up over the day! He cut down to two level spoons, then a level spoon and a half etc - all the way down to no sugar. It just takes time for your taste buds to adjust.

And you can have birthday cake but you have to only take a little. A slice of cake or pie is a thumb's width or two fingers width. My experience on my journey to lose 110 pounds was that deprivation only made me feel deprived so it is better to have that little piece of birthday cake when it is offered and appropriate then to say "no thanks" and then go home and eat a dozen of cookies in the middle of the night because I feel like I missed out. Food is a very social activity for humans. It is best to learn to deal with it as you are losing the weight because when you are on maintenance you will have to deal with it. For the rest of your life you are not going to eat carrot sticks at a bar-b-que.


----------



## ar_wildflower (Jan 2, 2010)

Larzyss, i hope to see your next message. Even if things aren't going great, we can learn from that.


----------

